# Top 10 Reasons Why People Root Android Phones



## stevep2007 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why root?

Hi Folks - I'm trying to find the top 10 reasons why phones are rooted. I want to change the way Android is distributed, software is managed and patches are applied. Please list all your reasons that you think are important.

Thanks


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Google Search: 10 reasons to root your Android should really have enough to get you started.


----------

